
Ask HN? Question regarding low cost fanless linux dev system - khitchdee
Hi.<p>I&#x27;m in the market for a low cost fanless Linux system.<p>The best option so far seems to be the Intel compute stick.<p>But I would prefer an ARM based solution<p>and a small desktop form factor<p>for the ability to add peripherals more easily.<p>Also, I would prefer a non-branded system that I can configure myself<p>Are there any small time PC integrators that still do that, here in the US?
======
4x5_Rules
The Raspberry Pi 3+ might do what you want.

But you would have to put it in a case, and load the OS on a flash card.

Doesn't Intel have a small system? I'm not sure if it is fanless or not.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
Try ODroid. Octacore ARM processor. Will give you more power than Rasp Pi, but
still energy efficient. There is Orange Pi too (AliExpress) if you cheaper.
ODroid is nice though because they provide Android OS image too.

~~~
khitchdee
Thanks.

They have a very active forum

so I think I'm well covered

Also, you can run Ubuntu on ODroid

What's a good place to buy from?

~~~
khitchdee
I tried to join the forum but at the end

their bot test asks for the name of the manufacturer

I couldn't find them on android.com

and found a mention of their introduction at arm.com in 2010

So obviously, nobody who's anybody likes them

please provide the name of the manufacturer

so I can continue down this path

------
jpeg_hero
Try Logic Supply

~~~
khitchdee
Are they a build your own PC place?

~~~
khitchdee
I checked them out.

They have a lot of configurations.

Their best sellers are industrial PCs and IoT servers.

Weak on the desktop side.

They don't offer build your own.

e.g. No fanless Atom based mini desktop

